# Rubber mulch Vs. Kids Carpet mulch for backyard play system



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

whataboutj said:


> I am in the process of taking down and old, extremely unsafe play system and replacing it with a new one. In researching what to use for the "Floor" under the system I have priced out both rubber mulch and a wood mulch made specifically for play systems called Kids Carpet.
> 
> I will have an area of 900 sq. feet for the new system. I have decided to fill the area 3" deep which will cover a 5 foot fall height. In pricing them out the cost differences between the two are fairly staggering -- the rubber mulch will run between $2500-$2700 and the Kids Carpet will be $500-$750 (I am assuming closer to $750)
> 
> ...


I went the wood chips designed for playgrounds...don't recall it had a "brand name" though...suspect that's just marketing gimmic to charge more. Anyway...had it a few years...will replenish this year..and been pretty happy with it. does get some tree seedlings come through in the spring from maples..and an occasional weed but for the most part its been maint free and pretty natural looking.

Given the prices you quote above....the rubber may have a slight performance differential in a fall...or not....but if there is I suspect it's only slightly better...and any other benefits at least to me could not justify such a higher price. And while you may not need to top it off every few years like wood chip version....I'm thinking you will end up wanting SOME level of refresh before 10 years or so is up. Our kids are 5 and 7...so I'm figuring I got maybe 7 or 8 years to go...max. I can get the wood ship stuff for around $35 a yard and need about 3 yards or so every 2 or 3 years. No brainer for me. good luck.


----------

